# Stopping mouth breathing has stopped my anxiety



## fullpockets (Feb 1, 2017)

hello, have any of you also had this experience? I had read one day if you breathe through your mouth you get anxiety (instead of breathing through the nose), so I learned to breathe through my nose and my anxiety and insomnia stopped.... What are your guys thoughts on mouth breathing?

best


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I usually breath through my arse


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

^ lmao

To the OP- shallow, quick breathing is associated with anxiety. Being able to take a long, deep, full breathe is relaxing. Your mind can't be anxious while your body is feeling relaxation. So the ability to relax your body is an answer to anxiety. It doesn't surprise me that fuller breathing helps your anxiety immensely.


----------



## Rosefollicles (Mar 27, 2016)

I've always breathed through my nose by default, but if I'm exercising and my heart rate is really high, I sometimes revert to breathing through my mouth.


----------

